# The New UBER Applicator Pads ready for pre order



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Here are pictures of the new Uber Applicator Pads (for dressing and waxes)

Take a look, we may end up with all 4 of them.

















































The new red wax applicator next to the current yellow one, the red is much larger.

















The two blue ones will be for dressing not sure if we will bring in the larger one or the smaller or have both.









You can pre order here (these will ship out the end week of the 2nd week of April.

Click here so you can pre order the Uber Applicator Pads


----------

